# Looking for a breeder in Massachusetts



## aburke02 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 
I came across this site and I wanted to find out your opinions about the breeder:
German Shepherd Pups - Large, Full Coat, Long Hair, Honey Fur - Available!
I like the look of long haired GSD, but I was wondering if it's a good idea to adopt one or if I should search for other breeders.
Thank you, 
AB


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I would look elsewhere. Adopting is a great option. There are several nice GSD rescues in the Northeast.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

In their FAQ section:

What is the Difference between the Long Coat and Short Coat German Shepherd?  

Long Coat German Shepherds differ in their breeding in that they are more laid back and easy going. In general they have better temperaments than what is encountered in the typical Short Coat German Shepherd.
http://www.bestshepherds.com/sitefile/sp102a40.php?skna=BestShepherds

How do I say this politely without breeder bashing.... PASS!


----------



## KaiserBastiansMom (Jul 6, 2012)

They misspelled dysplasia in their own contract. I would pass.


----------



## aburke02 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you All!
I thought so too! You made it so easy for me! I am back on track now.
AB


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If like the long coat look... go with a reputable show line breeder. Long coats pop up in those litters all the time. They pop up in the working line litters too, but not as much.

Plenty of old threads here recommending different breeders. Good luck in your search.


----------

